# Looking for a 2011-2012 version of the Panasonic 42px60u



## NYRDiehardfan (Feb 1, 2007)

Unfortunatley my Plasma 42 inch Panasonic (TH-42PX60U) just got destroyed by a leak through the basement cieling. I loved the tv. Looking for a similar model thats out there now, preferably the 2011-2012 model. I bought the TV in 2006. Looking at Best Buy, etc. I prefer Panasonic. Would appreciate any advice.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Here you go


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

The new Panasonic plasma models will put the black levels on that set to shame I suspect. I currently have an S1 and am looking to upgrade it to GT30 soon...fantastic black levels.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Best Buy has the TC-P42X3 (720P) on sale right now for $449.95 and that's hard to beat. Bought one for the bedroom and after diddling the _custom_ settings it looks really nice.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Panason...HDTV/2120043.p?id=1218310005850&skuId=2120043


----------



## NYRDiehardfan (Feb 1, 2007)

ok thanks everyone!


----------

